# Harsh shifting from 1st to 2nd gear for 05 Altima 2.5S Auto



## rootlee (Mar 11, 2005)

I just bought this car last week. It has the 4-speed automatic transmission. The car has a harsh shift between the 1st and the 2nd gear. I have an 93 Honda Accord with 140k miles on it. It shifts the same way. I took the car to the dealer and and the technician said it's normal. 

My question is, is this normal to 2005 Altima 2.5S? If not, I'll definitely go there and ask them to double check. Really don't want a new car to act the same way as my 12 years old car.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Take it to a different dealer and have them check it out. If they say No Problem Found as well, try getting a couple of free diagnostic checks from transmission specialists in your area. The dealer won't even look at anything that you bring in from a third party, but at least you know what the problem is.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Do you mean in normal driving or manually doing it?

If manually then I would say..If you really wanted to shift then why didn't you get a manual transmission.. The trannys aren't designed to be slapped around up and down through the gears. The dealer is going to tell you they are only to be used as it's stated in the owners manual.

If it's in DRIVE and doing it then yea that's not normal..


----------



## rootlee (Mar 11, 2005)

It's an automatic tranny. The harsh shift happens all the time while I am driving the car. I am going to take the car to the dealer next week for changing transmission pack solenoid.


----------

